# 2 CT State Parks Discouraging Vistitors



## ss20 (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn't know where else to post this, but Kent Falls has hiking, so close enough!

http://www.countytimes.com/articles/2013/08/10/news/doc5204203f8df55629017152.txt

Very strange.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

Why that is stupid.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2013)

There was a very similar story on the news last week about Wadsworth Falls in Middletown about how people are slobs and leave their mess behind so they banned swimming and picnicking by the falls.


----------



## dlague (Aug 12, 2013)

I have not noticed that so much in the white mountains!  I do see some trash in certain areas but I think people overall are good about it here!  Then again the population is much smaller hence less crowding and trash!  Some people have no respect for the outdoors!


----------

